# rsync with --delete and --stats gives incorrect output



## mikkol (Sep 26, 2020)

If I run net/rsync with the options `-ax --stats -h --delete`, net/rsync will correctly delete from the destination the files that do not exist in the source, but it will always give statistics that claim `Number of deleted files: 0`. In addition, `File list generation time:` always has `0.001 seconds`, even if the file list were to contain tens of millions of files, which it certainly did not iterate through in that time.

What am I missing?


----------

